# R/C Car Raffle to benefit a small R/C club trying to buy the new AMBRC system



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Posted with permission from Hobbytalk

My name is Joel Wiggins, I run a very small R/C club in Northern Michigan. Our club is trying to raise money to buy the new AMBRC transponder system. We currently use a very old system that the MARS series used to use, tranponders are starting to go bad and we are down to our last 8 working transponders.

We are currently holding a raffle for a new high end R/C car or truck, I have a hobbyshop willing to sell it to us at cost. The vehicle will be your choice of a Factory team TC3,T4,B4,L4 or if available the new TC4, or a Team Losi XXXMF2,BK2,XXXSG+, or if available at the time of the drawing the new JRXS.

Tickets for the raffle are $10, there will be only 100 tickets sold, so your chances of winning are not to bad. If there is enough interest there will be a second raffle after this one. The drawing will be held at one of our club races as soon as 100 tickets are sold.

Here is how you can get entered, email me at [email protected] , I will send you my paypal adress(it is not my yahoo adress) and a ticket #, when you pay via paypal put the ticket # in there somewhere so I know who it is from. After payment is recieved I will e-mail you a pic of the ticket with your name on it if you would like me to.

We sold about 25 tickets at our trophy race we held last weekend, Hank has bought the first Hobbytalk ticket after I asked him if it was O.K. to do this.

I would like to thank Hank and Hobbytalk for helping us out and someone is going to win a sweet ride.

Thanks and I hope to recieve alot of e-mails soon.
Thanks, Joel


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Joel! long time no hear! You guys keeping Casey in line?

Cool Idea.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Hey Tom, Were tryin' but you know Casey........LOL

Ya want a ticket, could win yourself a nice new truck for Mars next year.
Later, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Sorry guys forgot to mention, Postal money orders will also be accepted.
Please e-mail me for the adress in which to send them.
Thanks, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Alright guys, I got an e-mail last night from a guy thinking this was a scam.

In no way is this a scam, just a small club trying to better itself, if only half the people that have looked at the two posts I have going for this bought tickets someone would be winning a new vehicle this Sat. at our next club race.

What can I do to assure you this is not a scam? Hank, the guy that runs these boards, has even bought a ticket, got his paypal last night along with a dozen others.

Where else do you have the chance to win a new vehicle for $10.

Thank you to those that have responded, we really appreciate it.

Joel


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

WIGMAN -- You gotta have that "conspiracy theory" mentality nowadays! 

YGM

Please understand that if I win, I'll certify your raffle was completely honest, but if I don't win, well.... :devil:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

For those that don't know Joel or the club, you probably know Promatchracer.... I believe this is the club he runs with, if not he is good friends with Joel & I'm sure he'd vouch for them. If I wasn't saving every penny to go to NC over Thanksgiving, I'd buy one (or 2!).


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

*I bought a ticket at the trophy race*

Hey all, just to lets yas know I bought a ticket and I'm goin for that blue ribbon. The money is goin to a very good thing since our transponder system looks older than my grandfather so good luck to all that participate.

DJ Mansfield


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Wigman is a top notch guy and I've known him for years. He is from the same area as Casey "promatchracer" which many of you know... I approved letting him post it so you don't have to worry!


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I love racing with these guys, I started racing with them when I was 13 years old and I am 20 years old now. Casey and Joel have always been there to lend a helping hand with Casey always having parts forsale for my XXX-S and Joel and his knowledge of setting the cars up.


DJ Mansfield


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Yes Joel and I run this Club Like Joel says we are just trying to raise some money for a new system 
As most of you know I do a lot of selling on here too. I donated part of the sales from our trophy race to help get this new system. 
If anybody knows of someone selling an AMBRC system Please let Wigman or myself know 
I even bought a ticket and will buy 1 each race day until the 100 tickets are sold 
I will post it on here too If I win the raffle I will donate the prize back to the club if we don't have enough money to get a system.

Lets all join in and help a small club out and maybe you can get a new car or truck out of it


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

I'd like to thank Jeff Cummings, He sent us $12 through Paypal, Tha extra $2 to help cover the cost that Paypal is raping us for to accept $10.

They charge $0.59 to accept $10, In the grand scheme of things is going to work out to somewhere around $40, since we have sold dome to our club members.

There are lots of tickets left, get your name on one quick.
Later, and thanks again to those that have e-mailed me and purchased one.
Joel


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

TTT for a great cause!!!

-Tone


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Just bringing it back up to the top.

We have sold about 45 tickets so far so you still have time to get yours and get a 1 in a hundred chance at a brand new R/C vehicle.

Later, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

O.K. we are on the downhill slide, 51 tickets sold 49 to go.

Remember the sooner the 100 tickets are sold the sooner somebody wins a new vehicle.

I'd like to thanks all who have bought tickets, some have bought 1, some 2, and one guy even bought 3.
Thanks alot, Joel


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm in for a couple of chances to win AND help your club ... YGM! 

-John :dude:


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Only 40 tickets left, at this pace we could be doing the draw as ealy as Dec. 11th, which is our next club race.

Thanks to all who have replied.
Luckyman you have mail.
Later, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Just talked with John Norman from Speedway Motorsports, he is going to donate 3 painted oval car bodies to our Raffle, Thanks alot John.

Also BulitBlill from Bulit Motorsports is going to donate some motors to our cause so there will be a number of winners when it comes time to start drawing names out of the hat.

Thanks alot Bill and John for your donations to our club for our raffle.
Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Been a slow couple of days due to the holiday, but only 37 tickets remain.

Getem while there hot.
Joel


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Joel put me down for another one. I'll stop by and give ya the money later on.

Thanks

DJ


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Thanks D.J., Will do, well ticket sales are slumping, down to 35 tickets to sell though so thats good.

Later, Joel


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

Joel, your stuff shipped today, good luck with the raffel

Bulitbill


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Thanks alot Bill, we really appreciate it.
Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Hey guys, Just got off the phone with Hays Reeling From Lefthander R/C.
They are also going to donate some stuff for the Raffle.
A Team 1 motor, and a couple of battery packs.
He is also going to buy 2 tickets for the raffle.
I'd like to thank Hays for the donation.
Joel
oh yeah, 33 tickets left


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

Joel, YGM.

If you didn't, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Got it Dave, you have mail back.

Down to 27 tickets left.

For those of you wanting to buy more tickets my paypal account has changed, I have a new isp and [email protected] will not work for much longer so please do not use that adress, e-mail me at [email protected] and I will give you the new one with your ticket #.
Thanks, Joel


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Joel -- did you get my latest email?


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Tom, please let me know if you recieved an e-mail from me, I sent it but my outlook express is killing mew today, about every 4th e-mail I send actually goes out, I think I got yours to go but I'm not sure. Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you haven't gotten my e-mail yet.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

IGM - YG PayPal...  Thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

You should have PP from me, Joel. Do keep us posted on the countdown, if we hit a wall a few short of the 100 goal, I may pickup another one from you. Now that I have a couple, I can't wait for the drawing! LOL!

Best of luck getting this done and scoring you an AMB system. Thanks go out to the other folks you mentioned for adding some goodies to the pool as well.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Well down to 23 tickets left to sell.

I just got the Motor and Battery packs from Lefthander R/C and wow.
Tha packs are 1.170 at 422 and 1.169 at 429, they are Team 1's Hefty cells and I Hays told me that Corey Heft donated the 1.170 pack to us so Thanks Corey.

I also got a buch of stuff from Bill at Bulit Motorsports, I'd like to thank him for the stuff he sent, and John Norman told me he will be shipping out 3 Painted bodies on Monday.

It's getting down to crunch time for your chance at one of the great prizes including a brand new vehicle contact me at [email protected] and I'll get you a ticket. Remember only 100 tickets will be sold.
Thanks, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

16 tickets to go and we will be drawing for the vehicle, I would really like to do the drawing on Sat. the 18th so whoever wins will have an early present under the tree, everyone waiting till the last minute to buy a ticket, the last minute is here, I hope.

Thanks everyone, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

TICKETS ARE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

AS long as the people that have obligated themselves to tickets pay for them by Sat. the drawing will be held this Sat. at the E.U.P. R/C club race at the Big Bear Arena.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank Hank for letting us post this on these boards without him and all you guys at Hobbytalk we wouldn't be able to raise this kind of money to benefit our club like this.
I would like to thank Matt at Thunder Valley Hobbies who shows up at our track to race twice a month and brings along parts to sell, he drives 2 1/2 hours to get to our track and he is selling us the kit that someone is going to win at cost.
I would also like to thenk, Bullit Bill from Bullit Motorsports for his donations as well as John Norman from Speedway Motorsports and Hayes Reeling from Lefthander R/C for their donations.

Oh yeah, the reason we are able to draw this weekend is Hank himself, he bought the rest or our tickets and says if his name comes up to draw again.
So thanks Hank...........YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All winners will be posted either Sat. Night or Sunday Morning, Thank you all and good luck to all who bought tickets, Joel


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

Alright guys the tickets have been drawn, first of all I would like to thank everyone for buying tickets, and thanks to Hank for letting us do this here on Hobbytalk and for buying about 19% of our tickets.

With that said the Grand prize winner is.......................................................



Jeff Griffith, from Texas.
He won his choice of a new R/C vehicle from losi or associated.

George Ferguson is the winner of a new Hefty Cells battery pack
as well Everrete Towne, another winner of a hefty cells battery pack

Winner of the Team 1 Assassin stock motor is Mike Wannett
Winner of the bulit motorsports ARCOR 19T motor is Bret Lund
Winner of the Matt Kenseth Body is Tom Frahm
Winner of the Dale Jr. Bodu is Billy crisp

If you are a winner and have not recieved an e-mail from me about your winning a prize please e-mail me at [email protected]
Thanks again, Joel


----------

